# C. hudoroi, some pictures...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

I have been growing C. hudoroi into my tank in sumerged way, and it growing really nice. so I want to share some shoots of them with you.

Beautiful bullated pattern...









Cleaning team working hard...


















The paremeters of the tank I grow it, are pH 6,8; kH 1-2; gH 4-6, EC 190 microS. CO2 inyection and 140w (70w MH + 70w PLL) for 160 liters.
A picture of the tank...









Enjoy it


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.

As far as I know, these are the first pictures of hudoroi grown submersed ever shown in the internet.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I found this in The Crypts Pages...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, besides the 1 pic on Jan's site that is  I forgot about that ok.

But, ok, second place is good too.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice shot! Xema. It's a beautiful Crypt.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

junglemike said:


> Nice shot! Xema. It's a beautiful Crypt.


Thanks Mike! not so good as yours...

Your work with Borneo jungles is an inspiration for me.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Xema!!
SuperB hudoroii !!!! rayer:

pd: te hago el comentario aquí, me gustaría haberlo hecho en tu bitácora pero ha sido imposible


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Xema said:


> Thanks Mike! not so good as yours...
> 
> Your work with Borneo jungles is an inspiration for me.


Too bad I don't have this species.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one Xema, Have you try grow them emmerse?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

junglemike said:


> Too bad I don't have this species.


Hi Mike, this C. hudoroi is found in borneo, you will found it oneday.
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hud/hud.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have one of these crypts growing emmersed that I got from oriental aquarium. If i post a pic will I be the third ever?! : )


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Does the submersed form grow as long as the emmersed, or will the leaves stay more rounded under water?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Kasselmann also has a picture of hudoroi (but not on the web). What I find interesting is the brown on the leaves in your plant, Xema. Are you sure your plant isn't C. keei? I can remember about three years ago finding a number of pictures of submersed grown keei on French web sites, and they all had varying amounts of brown on the leaves. Those pictures are all gone, now.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Are you sure your plant isn't C. keei?


I cann´t be totaly sure. This plant was sent to me by Kai labeled as hudoroi.
This is a not fully developed plant, every new leaf is more and more large.
It´s growing in a high light tank, so brownish colour can be due to this.


----------

